# Scariest games ?



## WolfieTeen (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm looking for some games that are creepy or at least scary. Could be point and click too but i don't really care what kind it is as long if it's good. Any help ?


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

Does it matter what system?


----------



## Akro (Jun 10, 2010)

Try this one.
http://www.maniacworld.com/maze_game.htm

PS: Dont play if you get heart attacks?


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 10, 2010)

Not really. Just any system i guess. I can't play some games on this pc though


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 10, 2010)

Akro said:


> Try this one.
> http://www.maniacworld.com/maze_game.htm
> 
> PS: Dont play if you get heart attacks?


 
Tried that one. I scared my cousin with that one


----------



## Akro (Jun 10, 2010)

WolfieTeen said:


> Tried that one. I scared my cousin with that one


 Hehe was just bored x3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 10, 2010)

Penumbra is pretty damn frightening. 

Silent Hill 2 is the scariest game experience I've had so far.


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

Well of the ones I've played 

Xbox 360:
*Dead Space*-pretty good game, nice game play, weapons, and other techniques, and of course good scary moments. Really gory too

PS2: 
*Silent Hill series*-I started on the second game, and within the first hour of gameplay it's already got you on edge. Good psychological thriller
*Fatal Frame*-The dark atmosphere and unique fighting system add to the game. Seeing as how the only way to fight the ghosts in the game is to let them get close to you and then take their picture

There were a few others like F.E.A.R that I've heard were really good survival horror games, but I haven't played them for myself


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 10, 2010)

No mention of Siren yet?


----------



## Debacle (Jun 10, 2010)

I asked a friend and he instantly said that "The Suffering" for the PS2 was pretty scary. 
Personally I havn't played many scary games, so I won't say anything other than that.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 10, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> No mention of Siren yet?



That was a good creepy game.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 10, 2010)

Debacle said:


> I asked a friend and he instantly said that "The Suffering" for the PS2 was pretty scary.
> Personally I havn't played many scary games, so I won't say anything other than that.



Had it and beat the game. It's okay and it did scare me a few times i played it


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 10, 2010)

WolfieTeen said:


> I'm looking for some games that are creepy or at least scary. Could be point and click too but i don't really care what kind it is as long if it's good. Any help ?


 
The Hello Kitty MMORPG.


----------



## Querk (Jun 10, 2010)

The Penumbra series is pretty good if you want scary/atmospheric games.

Overture wasn't so much as Black Plague though. In BP you can't even defend yourself, you have to either run or hide.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The Hello Kitty MMORPG.


 
That seriously exists ? That's odd


----------



## Nollix (Jun 10, 2010)

Penumbra


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 10, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Penumbra



I heard plenty about this game but my computer can't run it because it sucks. However i will try it out when i get a better computer


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2010)

Siren Blood Curse?
I found it stupid. And I want my money back.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Siren Blood Curse?
> I found it stupid. And I want my money back.



Haven't played that one yet.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

Resident Evil 2 when I was 11.


----------



## Luca (Jun 10, 2010)

Fatal Frame. What is it about the japanese that can be so fucking creepy at times?


----------



## garoose (Jun 10, 2010)

I found Dead Space extremely scary, but I'm scared of a lot of games...

Also Resident Evil 1 remake, but that is a bitch to play


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Resident Evil 2 when I was 11.


 
I've never found the series scary. More like "GAH, heart attack!" when a zombie dog comes flying out of nowhere.
Silent Hill is where nightmares are made...

Why was I allowed to play these things as a kid?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 10, 2010)

WolfieTeen said:


> That seriously exists ? That's odd


 
http://www.hellokittyonline.com/


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Clock Tower is also rather scary, but pretty dated. Same with Clive Barker's Undying. (Although that's mostly towards the sound - there's a part where you're in the dark and you hear the Howler's claws scraping on the floor as they approach you)


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 10, 2010)

One good creepy and/or scary game is LSD. Azuritereaction on Youtube does some playthrough vids and you can find other playthrough videos on youtube. It has its freeky moments and does manage to creep me out just watching it sometimes. It's also unpredictable so...  It's also for the Playstation 1, although if you look on PSN Marketplace, you may by some chance find it.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 10, 2010)

I got clock tower and i liked it. I need to get Clive Barker's Undying sometime


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 10, 2010)

Resident Evil 2 was scary when I was younger. Not much into scary games nor movies.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 10, 2010)

WolfieTeen said:


> I heard plenty about this game but my computer can't run it because it sucks. However i will try it out when i get a better computer


 
I don't think you should have any trouble running it. My horrible piece of shit laptop that lags on Morrowind set to low can run it fine.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 10, 2010)

WolfieTeen said:


> I got clock tower and i liked it. I need to get Clive Barker's Undying sometime


 
There's also the SNES version but you have to emulate it and find an english-language ROM. 

Ignore 3.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 10, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> There's also the SNES version but you have to emulate it and find an english-language ROM.
> 
> Ignore 3.


 
Yeah i got the snes version. However i got 3 also and haven't really played it.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 10, 2010)

Gears of War.
If you can play while baked then go for it.  its a lot scarier.


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

Fatal frame.

Play it alone in your room at night.

I nearly pissed myself countless times.


----------



## Tao (Jun 10, 2010)

The scariest games I've played are F.E.A.R. and Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Fatal frame.
> 
> Play it alone in your room at night.
> 
> I nearly pissed myself countless times.



I had it when it came out and liked it. I need to get it and the other ones


----------



## R. Wolf (Jun 10, 2010)

The first level of Condemned 2: Bloodshot was a little freaky with its  tar-baby things,

Deadspace

Skeleton+ for Atari was scary for its time, creeped me out (I played it  on Activision Anthology for GBA)

I was going to say Siren and Clocktower but you got to those already it  seems


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Dead Space, Resident Evil 4 is creepy, and Condemned might scare you.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 11, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Dead Space, Resident Evil 4 is creepy, and Condemned might scare you.



I got those 3 and i like them. Condemned i first got when it came out for the xbox 360. I also got Resident evil 4 when it came out


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 11, 2010)

One game that makes ya s*** bricks is System Shock 2


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 11, 2010)

Gaomoto said:


> One game that makes ya s*** bricks is System Shock 2


 
Well i haven't shat myself but this game is pretty damn scary. More games like this.It's like one of my favorite scary games out there. Too bad it didn't come out for consoles


----------



## Surgat (Jun 12, 2010)

_System Shock 2, Condemned: Criminal Origins_, and _Resident Evil 4_ were pretty creepy.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 12, 2010)

Half-Life freaked me out so badly that I don't think I ever finished it. Then again, I was like, nine at the time.

I don't think I've ever been that scared from a game in a while. I've had a few moments that were intense with recent games... I thought Shadow of Chernobyl got scary at times. That first underground bunker you go into at Agroprom scared me...


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's another, the hospital level in Condemned 2: Criminal Origins. Do that level in the dark, that means NO LIGHTS at 10 PM with no one but you in your house/apartment.


----------

